# Petco Japanese algae eating shrimp.... Amanos?



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I called my local petco, they have Japanese algae eating shrimp. I asked if they were amano, the guy didn't recognize the name. Does anyone know if they are amano? I need some bad, but haven't seen any in person. Thanks.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, they're amanos.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Haha, I took your advice in my thread, now getting it again here. 
Thanks man, you saved me some $$ on ordering them.


----------



## Willamette (Jun 19, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> the guy didn't recognize the name.


LOL Petco.

I've heard some of the most off the wall nonsensical stuff come out the mouths of people working there...its like they just make stuff up as they go.


----------



## rreekers (Feb 3, 2012)

Willamette said:


> LOL Petco.
> 
> I've heard some of the most off the wall nonsensical stuff come out the mouths of people working there...its like they just make stuff up as they go.


They do male it up as they go.. anything to convince you, so they can make the sale and move onto the next person 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Considering they get paid close to minimum wage and get hired off the street you can't really expect them to be marine biologists. Once they have worked there for a while or if they have kept fish for some time at home they get better, but I have personally never listened to anything they say at chain pet stores and a few times I was compelled to contradict them when the advise they gave to other customers was just too much for me to ignore. But you get what you pay for. Employees at pet chain stores are rarely experts. But that said they do try and sometimes you run into a knowledgeable person. Your best bet, however, is to do the research before you go out and buy a fish and if you still have some questions ask easy ones first that you know the answer to. If you get the right answer you might ask for the more complicated stuff you don't know yourself but you still take a chance that you are expecting more that you will get.


----------



## Notnac (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow, I wish my local Petco sold Amano shrimp...Would save me driving 32 miles just to get some. Haha


----------



## cprash (Apr 1, 2012)

I hate Petco. The Petco in the city where I went to school flooded when the river rose after a few weeks of rain. There was plenty of warning, the river has flooded before. The employees pleaded with corporate to evacuate the animals to their homes. The store flooded, about 100 animals died. The company then had the nerve to blame the town for not telling them about the flood.

http://www.wbng.com/news/local/Saturday--Petco-129586498.html



That being said, I used to shop at PetSmart and the guy who had been there for a while was excellent and knowledgeable. Took serious pride in his division.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

Notnac said:


> Wow, I wish my local Petco sold Amano shrimp...Would save me driving 32 miles just to get some. Haha


Ask them to order them Notnac. I ask them to order things for me all the time as a matter of fact, I got my Amanos by asking them to order them. They have this hugggeee long order form and they check off what they want to order that week. They only have so many tanks so the person who orders picks and chooses. 

The worst they can do is say "No" right?


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

i buy mine amanos there..cause it's dirt cheap plus i know my shrimp!

My local store sell them for $5 each...i can get two for that amount


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2014)

The only problem with cheap is quality, but they seem to keep their amanos fairly healthy, so it isnt too much of a problem.


----------



## Redfish85 (Jul 7, 2018)

I actually just got some amanos from Petco, they rang them up wrong so I got 6 amanos and 6 black neon tetras for $9.84 lol


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Petco is getting in new "algae eating shrimp" or "amanos" now, too... they're malaya shrimp...


----------



## Tyrant46290 (Jul 21, 2018)

Redfish85 said:


> I actually just got some amanos from Petco, they rang them up wrong so I got 6 amanos and 6 black neon tetras for $9.84 lol


I'll give you $10. You make a profit. It's worth it 😁


----------

